# 7-2 hald_enable="YES" dbus_enable="YES" samba_enable="YES" not found



## ter2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is for FreeBSD 7-2 and the ports version that came with the CD.

I have not had this problem before until I tried installing on this different machine. When ever I try dbus_enable="YES" or hald_enable="YES" I get the error that they cannot be found. This did happen for samba, but I reloaded and that one went away if I installed (ports) samba the very first thing. It always complains about not finding cupsd too.

I have checked /usr/local/etc/rc.d, and the scripts are there. I checked them against another machine where dbus, hal, samba, and cups are all operating correctly. I know xorg is working by using the retro option.

My current suspicion is a Belkin HD controller that does a nasty thing of reordering drives. That thing just takes over drive ordering and I still don't have it figured out. I though FreeBSD could handle this controller because my first tests showed that it could. Unless it is fooling me, this just about what it has to be.

For an example of what that controller does. In windows (server), I put a hard drive on the primary controller of the motherboard, and it installs fine and a reboot will show that it is drive 0 inside of windows, but add that Belkin HD controller with a disk and then the windows drive will get bumped to say drive 3 for example and even change drive letters if I remember correctly. (Maybe this behavior would change if I remove the raid jumper). But the point is it might be that controller doing wierd stuff. Going to try it tonight.

So, why would the system say that the script cannot be found if it is in /usr/local/etc.rc.d? I checked and everything is ok including the variable that states where those local startup scripts are.

I'm baffled.


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

Discovered that you cannot leave a space between the command and the equals sign. i.e. hald_enable="YES" instead of hald_enable = "YES"

Duh. I feel so dumb.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

Just another little step on the learning curve ...


----------

